# Voodoo + Mesmerize Questions



## caustic386 (Nov 29, 2011)

A number of times, I have read that Voodoo significantly improves the sound quality of the Mesmerize. I would like to give this a try, but have found conflicting information on all fronts. Hopefully someone can direct me toward the proper info, as I've already have to take the phone in to USCC repair once while trying to get Voodoo installed.

Does the phone need to be rooted for Voodoo installation? Voodoo docs say no, various tutorials say yes. I prefer not to root the phone, if possible, because I don't own it and would like to keep the warranty in case I am unable to revert to stock myself.

Can voodoo sound be installed separately? If so, is it more complicated than simply installing Voodoo in its' entirety?

Is voodoo sound a component of CyanogenMod 7?

If it is not part of CM7, can someone recommend a easy-to-install ROM for EH09 (FW 2.3.4)? Because i'm obviously new at this, i'll take ease of installation over features at this point. However, increased sound quality during MP3 playback without loss of existing features is my primary objective.

After USCC repair upgraded my phone to GB, I notice that UI lag is non-existent compared to Froyo. Is voodoo lagfix still recommended with GB? I have not tested file copy to SD, so maybe that is still weak.

yes I have searched the forums, and read through about 100 pages of posts - unfortunately they all seem to assume at least an intermediate understanding of this process, which I do not currently possess. Here's an example:

http://rootzwiki.com...el-v201-111711/

Although CM7 seems to be the most popular, that ROM seems to include everything I'm looking for. However, no tutorial for n00bs (me).

Apologies for so much at once - feel free to link wikis; I'm not afraid to do the legwork.


----------



## ninjo99 (Sep 1, 2011)

From my understanding in order for one to take full advantage of a voodoo kernel one must be rooted. Also I don't believe there is an easy way to install voodoo sound without using the kernel.

I would recommend flashing the tsm resurrection rom as it is very similar to the stock rom (only runs smoother) and then flashing a voodoo kernel. I also would not flash something like cm7 yet until you have gotten used to flashing other roms. Cm 7 is a fantastic rom but can be pretty technical at times.

Also, keep in mind that as long as you flash back to stock without root you'll still be under the warranty.


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, first a few points:
There are two voodoo processes (more including color), voodoo sound which you have a grasp of (its function I mean) and voodoo lagfix which converts your file system from rfs to ext4 (makes phone a bit faster). You can run one or the other, or both. In order to run the lagfix you will need a voodoo kernel (like the one you linked) which you will need to flash in a custom voodoo compatible recovery (I recommend cwm_red_all) which you will have to flash to your phone via Odin (1.3 works well). There are tutorials and info on how to do this stuff here on this site, you may have to dig for it but its there.

If voodoo sound is all you really want then I would recommend installing voodoo control plus app from market, but you will need to flash a rooted rom (odin again) since that app requires root in order to load the necessary sound drivers to your phone.

As far as your warranty goes, well it is out the window the minute you root or flash anything other than a stock rom to your phone. But no worries though, this site has everything you need to make your phone stock again and they will never know. I recommend reading A LOT in order to get a thorough grasp on the process. Go way back to the earliest posts in developer forums, chances are somebody has already asked that question. I spent 2 weeks digging here and at xda before I flashed my first kernel.

Btw voodoo sound is amazing!


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

I am feeling rather nice and have time on my hands tonight so here you go caustic:

This process will get you a voodoo kernel on your stock mez (it _will_ void your warranty, however there are stickies on how to get back to stock if you have to, both on this forum and xda):

first download odin 1.3 (you will use this to flash a custom recovery to your phone-the recovery is where you will flash voodoo kernel) found here http://www.multiupload.com/4JLU4QHUV7

second download cwm_red_all here http://forum.xda-dev...34&d=1301538947

third download voodoo kernel you linked in op.

fourth download the samsung drivers for windows here (click the software button) http://www.samsung.c.../SCH-I500RKAUSC

here is the procedure you need to follow:
1. place the voodoo kernel on sd card, at the root of the directory (do not bury it in another file)
2. start odin on pc
3. remove battery and plug phone into pc via usb cable and hold volume down button (you should see a yellow box light up in odin, if not install the samsung usb drivers and start again)
4. select the pda button (never use the phone button) and locate and select file: cwm-recovery-ALL-3-30-FIX.tar
5. make sure re-partition box is UNCHECKED (it should be already)
6. press start and let odin do its thing
7. put battery back in and boot phone while holding power button and both volume buttons at same time (referred to as 3 finger method), this will put you in the cwm recovery you just flashed. once here the soft touch buttons take on completely different function. to be safe just use the volume rocker to move up and down and the power button to select. the soft touch menu button will act as a back button. just stay away from the others until you read up on cwm more.
8. navigate to wipe cache and hit power button, then go to advanced -> wipe dalvik cache and hit power button.
9. ok, now the fun part. navigate to install zip from sdcard and hit power button
10. navigate to choose zip from sdcard and hit power button
11. locate the voodoo zip file you placed on sdcard in first step and hit power button, then use the soft touch menu key to get back to main menu and select reboot system, it will take a while to boot the first time so be patient - oh and tell that sexy mamma hi for me will ya







she will talk you through the lagfix setup.
12. go to market and grab voodoo control app (the free one as this kernel has the latest voodoo sound drivers installed) and experience the awesomeness that is voodoo sound.

be sure to thank imoseyon for all his hard work by using the thanks button in the op where you got the kernel!

and if you want to see what the lagfix does, before you flash anything use the app quadrant standard to run a full benchmark, then do the same after and compare the results.

flashing a custom rom isn't much different than flashing a kernel, only you wipe data as well as both caches.


----------



## caustic386 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well you certainly made that easy. I assume CWM is the point at which the phone is officially rooted?

Unfortunately, quadrant ran fine before flashing custom kernel but now crashes at the h.264 test with error "Internal error during benchmark execution." I can immediately see a difference in boot/shutdown time, however.

When I use Task Manager to kill Quadrant, clearing the RAM closes 9 applications, but the active applications list shows nothing running. is this expected behavior?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

It wont be rooted, this procedure only gets you a custom recovery and kernel. If you want root on GB then you have to flash a rooted rom - either stock or custom.

So basically your phone will be exact same as before only now you have lagfix and sound enabled.


----------



## caustic386 (Nov 29, 2011)

Perfect - thank you very much for the writeup!


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

caustic386 said:


> Unfortunately, quadrant ran fine before flashing custom kernel but now crashes at the h.264 test with error "Internal error during benchmark execution." I can immediately see a difference in boot/shutdown time, however.
> 
> When I use Task Manager to kill Quadrant, clearing the RAM closes 9 applications, but the active applications list shows nothing running. is this expected behavior?


You can try fixing permissions in cwm, that might clear up the error. As far as the extra apps closing in task manager, well that is normal. Your phone keeps info on what apps have been recently running, and runs them in the background so they will load quicker when you re-access them (phone will eventually clear this after a certain time period on its own).

Btw how do you like voodoo sound?


----------



## caustic386 (Nov 29, 2011)

Voodoo sound is ridiculous - this is easily the highest quality MP3 playback I've ever had. i've even started testing FLAC files, as I expect that now I can actually tell the difference.

I did try fixing the permissions from CWM Recovery, but it did not affect the Quadrant issue. I'm also experiencing a few quirks here and there, which I will probably post to the imoyeson leanKernel thread. Although, most of the issues are with PowerAmp, so maybe I should start there.

Examples: when I start playback early in the morning, after not using the phone for 8-10 hours, the first track skips 3 times after about 1 minute of playback. This pattern happens like clockwork - 3 skips, about 1 minute in. Also, when I use the lockscreen widget, the first unlock causes the screen to power down. I have to turn it back on with the power button and swipe the unlock button again.

Is this kernel possibly designed to work with a specific ROM rather than stock?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Users have reported some minor stability issues with the later version of that kernel, might want to try 1.4.1 I hear it runs well


----------

